# please tell me what more can i do so that my black molly fries grow better?



## sam augustin (Jun 20, 2009)

my baby mollies are 4 to 6 months old and they have not even become 1 inch so i would like to know what am i missing or what am i doing wrong. please read this data and tell me what is wrong or missing

aquarium size- 60 litres( 15 gallon)
temperature- 30 to 32 c
number of fishes- 10(black molly fries)
feeding times- 3 times each day
food which i feed them- blood worms and flakes
water change- once in a month

i have not got any filter in my aquarium and i have not kept any live plants,sand or stones. there are no other fishes with my black mollies in the aquarium.

if you think i am doing anything wrong anything which i can do more than please tell so that my fishes grow faster.thank you


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

sam augustin said:


> my baby mollies are 4 to 6 months old and they have not even become 1 inch so i would like to know what am i missing or what am i doing wrong. please read this data and tell me what is wrong or missing


From what you say these are my suggestions:



> water change- once in a month


not a very good idea Sam. the dominant fry will secrete hormones that do not allow the other fry to grow. Fry NEED constant water changes. i suggest a minimum of 50% water change every two days.



> i have not got any filter in my aquarium and i have not kept any live plants,sand or stones. there are no other fishes with my black mollies in the aquarium.


i suggest you get a filter. A simple sponge filter hooked up to an airpump will do the trick. it will only help your fry. it isnt necessary to keep plants or stones or decoration. i have 20+ guppy fry in a bare 7GL tank right now and they starting to show colors.

At 2 months, my last batch of molly fry were sexed and sold at lil over an inch. 

Hope this helps!

Cheers!


----------



## sam augustin (Jun 20, 2009)

Zakk said:


> From what you say these are my suggestions:
> 
> 
> not a very good idea Sam. the dominant fry will secrete hormones that do not allow the other fry to grow. Fry NEED constant water changes. i suggest a minimum of 50% water change every two days.
> ...


well sir i respect what all you have told me but i have seen in another places and they say that i can do a water change every 2 weeks and that too around 50% of water. i think 50% water change for every 2 days is a very short duration. i dont need a filter becuase my fishes dont make the water that dirty.

i would still like to ask how will the sponge filter help me fries?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

that is your decision Sam. i;ve been breeding live bearer for sometime and found that constant water changes help them grow well. 

sponge filters wont be able to suck up the fry for one and two, will keep your water clean. but if you are hesitant, that fine. the final decision is yours.


----------



## sam augustin (Jun 20, 2009)

i think you are right. now i will do more water changes and i will try to put a sponge filter .thanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you change a lot of water and have a filter, you can feed many times a day and not have all the fish die from ammonia poisoning. Sponge filters are cheap. If you don't change water, I would be surprised if the fish survived, let alone grew.


----------



## blued941 (Jul 14, 2009)

purchase a filter also feed them tetramin baby food this is high in nutriention for them i have fed this to my black mollies they are now 2 weeks old and have doubled in size already also my guppies and endler babies are 1 month old and have their colours good luck


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Mollies are largely vegetarian, so feed them a veggie type flake like spirulina or some other green veggie flake food. That will help a bit, and yes, make water changes 2 or 3 times a week at least. That will make them grow more than anything else.


----------



## OldMan (Dec 30, 2008)

Lots of vegetable matter in the diet and frequent large water changes produced these at 3 months old. 
You can do as you like but that is also a well filtered tank with growing room for the fry. The angels in the picture are also very young and growing bigger daily.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

thats a nice ting of blue on the angels OldMan.


----------

